# Rund um die Nordschleife am Nürburgring 17.09.2006



## Oldenbürger__ (11. September 2006)

Am 15./16./17.09.2006 findet am Nürburgring das Rad am Ring-Wochenende statt. 

http://www.rad-am-ring.de/

Das ist eine richtig geile Veranstaltung mit vielen Events. 

Ich werde am 16.09.2006 dort mit dem Rad *auf der Nordschleife* ein paar Runden drehen.

*Aber das Highlight kommt am Sonntag. Ich will die Nordschleife mit dem MTB außen umfahren.* 

Die Landschaft ist sehr schön und es sind dort feine Wege zum Biken.
Man spricht halt auch von der "Grünen Hölle"!
Hat jemand Interesse am Sonntag so gegen 11.00 Uhr mitzufahren?
Oder kennt sich dort jemand aus und fungiert als Guide?

Schlage vor ca. 40 bis 60 km zu fahren, je nach Stimmung, Kondition und Wetter....
Vielleicht finden wir ja auch die Wege des 24h Rennen für die MTBler.....

Starten können wir ab der Grand Prix Strecke bei Start und Ziel. Oder je nach Absprache...

Am Besten ihr meldet euch bei mir per PM. 
Ich setze auch noch einen Termin in das Last Minute Biking.

MfG und bis Sonntag...

Oldenbürger


----------



## Moppel (12. September 2006)

Na dann viel Erfolg und viel Spaß auf den "paar Runden" á 20,832 km zzgl. GP-Kurs. 

Die Nordschleife selber nehme ich selber nur mit vier Rädern im Wettbewerb unter die Räder aber die Strecke außenrum hab ich auch schon auf dem Plan für nächstes Jahr während eines Laufs des Langstreckenpokals entgegen der Fahrtrichtung.

Ich kann als Orientierung nur diese Karte hier empfehlen, da ist die Radtour drin aufgezeichnet. Zu bekommen bei Amazon ode an der Tankstelle "Döttinger Höhe" an der Nordschleife.

Viel Spaß auf dieser wirklich schönen Streck!  

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

